# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  H frame lau nam

## moi

help , admin delete toppic !

Thank

----------

Longphan

----------


## huyquynhbk

e này bác định ăn sắt hay nhôm?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

em chưa hình dung dc cái máy của bác thế nào

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kiểu hàn sắt hộp này e thấy quen quen. Giống một bác tây lông nào đó trên youtube. Con máy bác tây lông đó dạng C, phay đc cả thép

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Khoảng cách 2 ray y nhìn tổng thể quá bé. Khi ăn phôi ra ngoài sẽ yếu lắm.

----------


## huyquynhbk

e này mà phay sắt thì hơi yếu, hai ray trục Y bác để rộng ra thêm gấp đôi đi bác. cái bích trục Z nghe có vẻ yếu, phay chắc sẽ rung.bác nên tăng cứng thêm

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ vui lòng viết tiếng việt có dấu không mod bem nick bây giờ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác ếch , bem đi nha ... dạo này ếch lười lắm chỉ toàn khoe hàng thôi nhá , tui là tui găm bụng rồi đó.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Cam on anh em comment huu ich 
> 
> Chao bac huyquynhbk : em lam con nay chay thep luon bac ạh , do dac phu tung em no day du het , con khung may lam vat va quá thep day va nang chi co mot minh em lam va co dua con no phu vao nen hoi cham chi toi do toi con han them duong dan cho ray truc X va cham nua 
> Thank a lot



Bác post đống đồ đạc phụ tùng cho anh em ngắm tý. Vừa thiết kế vừa thi công frame, không biết đã lên phương án gia công các mặt lắp ghép của frame thế nào, bắt ốc hay hàn thẳng, phương án căn chỉnh độ vuông góc ....

----------


## solero

Bác nên tôn trọng anh em. Diễn đàn vốn dĩ hỗ trợ viết tiếng Việt có dấu mà không cần bộ gõ. Nếu trình duyệt bác gõ mà không ra vui lòng đổi trình duyệt khác.

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Rom hàn thì cài bộ gõ vào là giải được mà.

@nam cnc
Găm bụng là thế nào đại ca?

----------


## moi

Bat dau chem gio roi

----------

